# Go on....convince me.



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm about this >< far from buying a set of tools, and since I value the opinions of the folks in here I'd like your feedback.

So, tell me which set I should buy, and why. If you want to, of course.

Also, feel free to tell me which tools NOT to buy, and reasons.

Remember, I have a fair amount of experience using the tools so you don't have to teach me how they work. You have to teach me where my money would be best spent for a one time purchase of a new set.

Ready.........GO!

(and thank you!)


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Columbia Slim. I prefer the Marshalltown line because of the colours. Great tools and great service if you ever need it that is.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I would go with Columbia because of price, durability, customer service. the Marshall town set is actually more expensive than the regular Columbia tools.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm about this >< far from buying a set of tools, and since I value the opinions of the folks in here I'd like your feedback.
> 
> So, tell me which set I should buy, and why. If you want to, of course.
> 
> ...


For all your tools, you should only buy from those that are brave enough to back their products on this site. You know your going to get service:thumbsup:

In no particular order

Advanced, Columbia, marshalltown, tapepro, trim-tex, Rhardman,,,,, did I miss anyone:blink:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> I would go with Columbia because of price, durability, customer service. the Marshall town set is actually more expensive than the regular Columbia tools.


I was actually browsing around prices for a starter set of flat boxes without the taper and on walltools the marshalltown set was actually a bit cheaper than straight columbia.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

My set right now is Drywall Master, and they have been a really nice set of tools. I don't think I would go with them again, because they've jumped so much in price. Don't get me wrong they are good tools, but Columbia and Blue Line are just as nice(sometimes nicer).


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> For all your tools, you should only buy from those that are brave enough to back their products on this site. You know your going to get service:thumbsup:
> 
> In no particular order
> 
> Advanced, Columbia, marshalltown, tapepro, trim-tex, Rhardman,,,,, did I miss anyone:blink:


Yeah, I sent Wall Tools a message about pricing for the particular line-up of tools I'm looking to get.

So far the message is in keeping with what I've been leaning toward.....Columbia. Honestly, I don't care what color the tools are, but I don't think I'll buy any yellow ones. HOWEVER....if they wanted to give me some so I could tell the whole world how freakin' awesome they are (even if that were being dishonest) I would do it. :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As you know i am a newbie with the zooka, but my Blue Line (Tape Pro) runs reeeeel smooth:thumbup:.
I have boxes from TT, Columbia (Marshall Town) Drywall Master, and Tape Pro. With the exception of the leaking problem that I had with the TT`s (which TT fixed) they all run great.
If the budget will allow for it get a Mud Runner, any tool that runs that well and is easier on the body gets my vote.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Why limit your self to one brand?? They all have good points and offer something.

Tapepros got a great zook with removable head.
Also have very good flat wheels on there boxes and a great tube

Dm has a very good short handle and 5.5 box.

Columbia has a good extender hyro reach handle.

Tapetech has a good mudrunner.

Goldblatts pump and goose neck are great value and run sweet.

Can am have flushers, So does tapepro,

Its all good, If you are.

Up to you, But this question of which brand is best is crazy?? Just take out a big loan and and buy it all slim....:yes: You know you want to :thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I bought my first set of TT back in 03. Taper, Mudrunner, PA boxes, angle head & roller and pumps. While I like TT products, my particular taper and angle head was lacking. The zook was so tight out of the box, took forever to break it in. The angle head casting was poorly made. The MR tube did crack, but I did get roughly 8 yrs out of it and it was easily replaced with a revised designed tube.

Bought a used DM zook last yr off of eBay and while I did have to replace some parts due to improper care, I find this taper to be superior to the TT.

Never tried the Columbia but too many positive comments to dismiss.

Not sure why the Marshalltown version is so expensive on WT? All-wall has it for a good bit cheaper + DWT Discount.

Update: WT must have recently dropped the price of the MT. much closer to All-wall price now.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Why limit your self to one brand?? They all have good points and offer something.
> 
> Tapepros got a great zook with removable head.
> Also have very good flat wheels on there boxes and a great tube
> ...


I thought about a mix and match set, because I too am of the mindset that different companies excel at making certain tools. I'd love a Blue Line taper, tape tech boxes always worked real nice for me, etc. 

As for a loan, I'm not going to do that. I'm working on a scheme:yes: No more debt for me.....I pay cash for everything:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> As for a loan, I'm not going to do that. I'm working on a scheme:yes: No more debt for me.....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Blueline personally but it really depends on what you are used to. I like the fixed axle with wheels inside the width of box. It makes box more maneuverable and more useful. Blueines hold the most mud and there handels are 2nd to none. The anglebox and handel setup is as good as they get. I havnt used there heads in 12 or more years so no input there other than the 3" Tapetech with wheels is my favorite ( 2" for tapin) Dont use zooks much anymore but the Columbia Black looks the pertiest. The best zooka runner Ive ever seen was running a Concorde:blink::thumbsup:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm also in the process of putting a full set together, first a box set then a zook set. I'm sticking with Columbia the full way through. A family owned Canadian business who uses American steel and machines all of their tools in-house? Sounds like a winner to me :thumbsup:

I'm not getting the standard 4 foot poles for the roller, angle head etc. I'm going with the 3-5 foot extendable poles. 5 foot for 9 foot ceilings, 4 foot for 8 foot and 3 foot for those damn sock closets  They're not that expensive, I think the convienence is worth every penny. Light as a feather too.

The Hydra box handle seemed like big $$$ until I weighed the cost vs 2-3 fixed handles. It's also nice and light, I think it's the lightest extension box handle on the market? Plus the less tools I'm lugging around as a 1 man crew, the better.

I haven't ran a Columbia zook yet. The guy who taught me forever ago has always been a die hard Tapetech guy. He was on a job helping another buddy of ours a few months ago (after buying a new TT zook) and our buddy was running his new Columbia zook. Guess who's regretting buying the TT zook now?  His exact words were "Yeah, my new gun feels like a tank now. [email protected]&in' sucks, man."


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Buy the mud pan rollers Slim!!! Buy them!! 

The rebuilt pump I got from Capt is indestructible..:yes:
A used pump and a rebuild kit will save a few duckies..

I found a rebuilt blue line pump on ebay months ago ..for $50...JS.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

another thing to consider,,, blue line handles, they are tough and don't bend AT ALL, they also sell a two ft ext handle that turns two handles into four.

If you do a lot of work over concrete, the TT angleheads have the little clip that holds em on the pole, they won't fall off. I had to re-build two heads that "fell off" on the concrete. When that happens, its the frames that git broke,,,, cost around 200.00 to fix that.

Having said all that,,, I am still a die-hard Columbia fan


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> another thing to consider,,, blue line handles, they are tough and don't bend AT ALL, they also sell a two ft ext handle that turns two handles into four.
> 
> If you do a lot of work over concrete, the TT angleheads have the little clip that holds em on the pole, they won't fall off. I had to re-build two heads that "fell off" on the concrete. When that happens, its the frames that git broke,,,, cost around 200.00 to fix that.
> 
> Having said all that,,, I am still a die-hard Columbia fan


The TT spring clip is definitely a plus. NS also >had< a good locking system but it added a bit of heft to the head.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

See, now that's what I'm talkin' bout Willis!

Lots of good info, and lots to consider....

I like the adjustable angle heads, with the clips to relieve and increase tension for tighter or looser skims....and good to know about the clip to keep it from falling off:thumbsup:

As far as my "scheme" goes, I have 3 different builders who want me to do some big jobs for them in the next few months, and all are agreeable to advances on their jobs to get outfitted with a set of tools. In fact, 2 out of 3 have offered to buy the whole set for me. It works out for all involved, in my opinion. They get their jobs done faster, and I get a set of tools. Maybe an awkward scenario, but I can handle awkward:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Whatever box size you use to load flats - 8 or 10" - consider making it an oversized one. I've both in Columbia Fat Boys. Never regretted them.
I don't use the 8" much, though. But have thought it could possibly leave a better finish - 8" and the 12". We've discussed that possibility here before.

If you're using 12" as well, don't make it an oversize one. I've used both std. and Fat Boy 12". 12" Fat Boy has larger throat opening, so mud finds its way out and on to such as the floor easier. Also harder to finesse with.

Columbia's extendable handle - I wouldn't go boxing without it. Just too handy for me.

Columbia mud tube. Mentioned that one before - easiest tube to draw and push out mud that I've used. I can one hand it off the floor when I have to or want to - up 10' high columns, across 10' high bulkheads.

Split wheel Columbia corner roller - helps keep the tapes from snaking.

Adjustable length flusher and corner roller handles, 3-5' for me - I need them, for tight to taller spots.

Bazooka - Columbia. Over 3 years with it.

The newer TT stuff I have and have seen - boxes, bazooka......quality wise, no, when compared to my Columbias.

Older TT boxes I have - quality, but don't carry as much mud for production.

On MudRunner, Mud tube with applicator head, and flushers &/or angle heads on a pole - my preference.

Pump - Columbia, and it's been good. But sounds like there's a few good enough ones out there, that I haven't used. 

Bead applicators - been through a few. Columbia's for especially when want a good amount of mud laid down, Can-Am for bulkheads. Can-Am has a center V. Keeps down some mud amount being pumped out.

Inside corner mud applicator - Can-Am single front wheel type works good for me. BTE makes one as well.

Angle heads - those I won't get into. Don't know enough about the different types. But I have Columbia and Bonehead. Between them, I'd stay with Columbia. For me.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

.....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> I bought my first set of TT back in 03. Taper, Mudrunner, PA boxes, angle head & roller and pumps. While I like TT products, my particular taper and angle head was lacking. The zook was so tight out of the box, took forever to break it in. The angle head casting was poorly made. The MR tube did crack, but I did get roughly 8 yrs out of it and it was easily replaced with a revised designed tube.
> 
> Bought a used DM zook last yr off of eBay and while I did have to replace some parts due to improper care, I find this taper to be superior to the TT.
> 
> ...


I half to admit, although their not on this site, Drywall master does make good stuff. If I was a betting man, I would say in a few years it will be a battle between Drywall Master and Columbia:yes:

But then again, Aaron from Columbia tools is about 60 years younger than the owner of Drywall Master:whistling2:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't forget about the deals you get when you buy a whole set I from Colombia, they throw in a free pump after 1600 and the more you spend the more you get.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Don't forget about the deals you get when you buy a whole set I from Colombia, they throw in a free pump after 1600 and the more you spend the more you get.


I only _really need_ a zook and a corner roller to finish out my set. _Buuuut..._ for a few hundred more I can pick up a zook, corner roller, a second size angle head _and_ another pump? :blink:

Pure evilness I tell you, pure evilness! :devil2: :icon_evil: :devil:

I could order the zook and roller right now, but guess who's waiting til next Friday to order the set :lol:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

All this talk has got me thinking!! STOP before I spend a bunch of money!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you do a lot of work over concrete, the TT angleheads have the little clip that holds em on the pole, they won't fall off. I had to re-build two heads that "fell off" on the concrete. When that happens, its the frames that git broke,,,, cost around 200.00 to fix that.


Well now you mention angleheads falling off :furious:

One of my fav heads, the tapeworm 4 has only the wire clip to keep it in place, Which is now worn out and is hopeless at holding it on the runner now, It seems to have lost its tension, What to do what to do???????????? Send me another wire tapeworm who isnt on DWT :whistling2:

Unlike the goldblatt 4 which has a proper clip that locks it on instead of a silly wire, No way its that sucker coming off, In fact ALL angleheads should have a holder like that, Its great. You pay so much for angleheads and what holds em on?? A simple wire?? Not really good enough is it.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Slim - my 2bits is that mixing and matching is just fine. You may not need everything all at once but box sets and corner tools are a good start. Buying some stuff used is not such a bad idea if you get a good enough deal. Used bazookas however can be problematic. Some of the tools no matter how old still run the same. 

Then again if I had your money I wouldnt need to worry. :whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cazna said:


> Well now you mention angleheads falling off :furious:
> 
> One of my fav heads, the tapeworm 4 has only the wire clip to keep it in place, Which is now worn out and is hopeless at holding it on the runner now, It seems to have lost its tension, What to do what to do???????????? Send me another wire tapeworm who isnt on DWT :whistling2:
> 
> Unlike the goldblatt 4 which has a proper clip that locks it on instead of a silly wire, No way its that sucker coming off, In fact ALL angleheads should have a holder like that, Its great. You pay so much for angleheads and what holds em on?? A simple wire?? Not really good enough is it.


 chain a couple large fishing swivels together and find a spot to attach head to box


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Then again if I had your money I wouldnt need to worry. :whistling2:


You must have me confused with someone else!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You must have me confused with someone else!


i think Mudshark is right:yes:

You do a lot of jobs that don't involve Drywall:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> i think Mudshark is right:yes:
> 
> You do a lot of jobs that don't involve Drywall:thumbup::whistling2:


I took a fair sized pay cut to have 7 months of uninterrupted work learning new skills that will make me more money in the long run, and will help me avoid having to be a specialist any longer. It's harder to find work when you only know how to do one thing, and in my area that's a problem. I was telling my wife that this job has been like going to school:thumbsup:

However, I DO funnel a fair amount of my income into tool purchases, both for work and recreation.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

cazna said:


> Well now you mention angleheads falling off :furious:
> 
> One of my fav heads, the tapeworm 4 has only the wire clip to keep it in place, Which is now worn out and is hopeless at holding it on the runner now, It seems to have lost its tension, What to do what to do???????????? Send me another wire tapeworm who isnt on DWT :whistling2:
> 
> Unlike the goldblatt 4 which has a proper clip that locks it on instead of a silly wire, No way its that sucker coming off, In fact ALL angleheads should have a holder like that, Its great. You pay so much for angleheads and what holds em on?? A simple wire?? Not really good enough is it.


Take the clip off, and bend it to get more tension until you get a new one. It will work for a while, but will need to be replaced. Not sure if Blue Line/Tape Pro is doing it but Premiere used a fishing leader to hold the head on from falling.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I half to admit, although their not on this site, Drywall master does make good stuff. If I was a betting man, I would say in a few years it will be a battle between Drywall Master and Columbia:yes:
> 
> But then again, Aaron from Columbia tools is about 60 years younger than the owner of Drywall Master:whistling2:


Are you under the assumption that the guy in the videos on the drywall master site is the owner? He's not.... His name is Johnny and he worked for Ames for 30-40? years. He is a wealth of knowledge employed by DM (I just got off the phone with him) The owner is around Aaron's age (im guessing- I never asked either their age)


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

chris said:


> chain a couple large fishing swivels together and find a spot to attach head to box


Good idea, Will have to try it.



Mudslinger said:


> Take the clip off, and bend it to get more tension until you get a new one. It will work for a while, but will need to be replaced. Not sure if Blue Line/Tape Pro is doing it but Premiere used a fishing leader to hold the head on from falling.


Ive bent the dam thing a few times, Its shot now and and soon as you clip it back on its bent loose again, Shame, great angle head but hopeless clip, Why even buy another wire?? Useless dam thing, Maybe a higher tensile wire would be better but how would you know??



wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Are you under the assumption that the guy in the videos on the drywall master site is the owner? He's not.... His name is Johnny and he worked for Ames for 30-40? years. He is a wealth of knowledge employed by DM (I just got off the phone with him) The owner is around Aaron's age (im guessing- I never asked either their age)


That old dude is Johnny, Top man, His came up with a few of the ideas for the DM bazooka, And i think he thought up the 5.5 box and the short box handle, Wealth of knowledge he is.

And the younger guy is Sunil, Also a top man........How do i know you ask??? Becouse i have talked to both of them on the phone, Sunil has called me a couple of times, Once called and put johnny on, Really great talking to them, Kinda stunned me really, Here i am a world away in a small town and they call me, I was amazed, Thats DWT for you, It seems to make the world a small town, Great isnt it :thumbsup: I cant believe the contacts i have now, Its really quite amazing, It wasnt that long ago i felt like a lone ranger wondering what the?? How the?? Who the?? is all this stuff and tools????

Its a shame Sunil doesnt have more of a presance here, If he did i would guess it would help DM a lot, Hes a good guy to talk to, Quite helpful.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Take the clip off, and bend it to get more tension until you get a new one. It will work for a while, but will need to be replaced. Not sure if Blue Line/Tape Pro is doing it but Premiere used a fishing leader to hold the head on from falling.


 

Or slap a peice of paper tape over the ball??

Mesh tape won't work as well.:whistling2:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

cazna said:


> Good idea, Will have to try it.
> 
> Ive bent the dam thing a few times, Its shot now and and soon as you clip it back on its bent loose again, Shame, great angle head but hopeless clip, Why even buy another wire?? Useless dam thing, Maybe a higher tensile wire would be better but how would you know??
> 
> ...


Johnny is the man for sure...
The improvements he threw on the taper are simple yet well thought out. Both he and Sunil are always around for cust svc (phone call away)


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> For all your tools, you should only buy from those that are brave enough to back their products on this site. You know your going to get service:thumbsup:
> 
> In no particular order
> 
> Advanced, Columbia, marshalltown, tapepro, trim-tex, Rhardman,,,,, did I miss anyone:blink:


One reason we see mfrs come and go is because at first, DWT seems like a good place to get new business... Then they find out that not a lot of new orders come through so they drift away. The players 2Buck mentioned above have decided the PR and R&D benefits are worth it. Ever notice all the viewers that are watching and not participating on the site? These are the other companies that want to see what you guys are saying...but don't want to take the risk of being ridiculed. Everyone knows you (and DWT) and they value your opinions.

Otherwise they wouldn't be watching.

Whether anyone acknowledges it or not... 

You my friends are shaping the industry world wide!!!


(That is when you're not chasing sheep trying to get a date for Friday night....:whistling2


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

rhardman said:


> One reason we see mfrs come and go is because at first, DWT seems like a good place to get new business... Then they find out that not a lot of new orders come through so they drift away. The players 2Buck mentioned above have decided the PR and R&D benefits are worth it. Ever notice all the viewers that are watching and not participating on the site? These are the other companies that want to see what you guys are saying...but don't want to take the risk of being ridiculed. Everyone knows you (and DWT) and they value your opinions.
> 
> Otherwise they wouldn't be watching.
> 
> ...


I wanted to say this, just didn't have the words.... These discussions are being monitored by more people than you think- trust me


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> I wanted to say this, just didn't have the words.... These discussions are being monitored by more people than you think- trust me



I just took a look...
10 members and 247 viewers...

:thumbup:



uhhhhh.... sorry "Slim" didn't mean to hijack.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> For all your tools, you should only buy from those that are brave enough to back their products on this site. You know your going to get service:thumbsup:
> 
> In no particular order
> 
> Advanced, Columbia, marshalltown, tapepro, trim-tex, Rhardman,,,,, *did I miss anyone*:blink:


Yes 2buck - You missed *TapeTech*

Its a good point brought up by rhardman and poor ol' TapeTech comes to mind as one of those that took that chance, came on and got ridiculed and doesn't post anymore. :yes:

This is not an endorsement for TapeTech, just pointing out that we have probably encouraged some of the manufacturers to "drift away".

Something to think about....:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You mean, People are watching?? :blink: Oh no and ive said so much sh!t, Omg im so embarrassed, What have i done :blink: Oh the shame of it all :blink: I thought it was just us :blink: Oh well, Here sheepy sheepy sheepy


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Yes 2buck - You missed *TapeTech*
> 
> Its a good point brought up by rhardman and poor ol' TapeTech comes to mind as one of those that took that chance, came on and got ridiculed and doesn't post anymore. :yes:
> 
> ...


I have thought about it, and feel no regret, no remorse. Mike tried using some pretty questionable reasoning when it came to justifying things regarding TT - maybe thinking we weren't sharp enough to pick up on it, or those who might've, would let it slide(?)

I think Rick said something to the effect of 'Corporate is here', when TT showed up. I was wondering at the time if he was meaning what I took that a lot to possibly mean. (Eg. It's the responsibility of those running corporations to put shareholder interests before customer/client interests.)

Go, Columbia! :thumbsup: And TrimTex! And Advance! And ......! (And if they are corporations of sorts as well now, at least they seem to be 'enlightened' ones.)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> You mean, People are watching?? Oh no and ive said so much sh!t, Omg im so embarrassed, What have i done Oh the shame of it all I thought it was just us Oh well, Here sheepy sheepy sheepy


I think being watched just adds to the excitement of being on here.:laughing:

I will say this though.....if you're a company with a tool that you're wondering about, go ahead and sent it to me to trial. You can contact me by private message to get my contact information. I'd love to keep the tools, but I understand if I need to send them back.

I'm quick to write up a review and give honest feedback, and if you prefer I can keep the information to myself. However honest I may be, I am still respectful and won't make fun of you.

Why am I offering to do this? Because I like tools!:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

If I were you Slim, I woulden't get any tools.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> If I were you Slim, I woulden't get any tools.


Okay, you've convinced me.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

cazna said:


> You mean, People are watching?? :blink: Oh no and ive said so much sh!t, Omg im so embarrassed, What have i done :blink: Oh the shame of it all :blink: I thought it was just us :blink: Oh well, Here sheepy sheepy sheepy


I can tell stories (good and bad) of recognition and questioning I've gotten from my participation on DWT and its made me a bit sketchy and careful on my posts. 
Then again I'm more of a vendor relation than a customer so manufacturers can put a hurt on me if I share an opinion they don't agree with.
I have said too much.......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> i wanted to say this, just didn't have the words.... These discussions are being monitored by more people than you think- trust me


certainteed board sucks!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> I can tell stories (good and bad) of recognition and questioning I've gotten from my participation on DWT and its made me a bit sketchy and careful on my posts.
> Then again I'm more of a vendor relation than a customer so manufacturers can put a hurt on me if I share an opinion they don't agree with.
> I have said too much.......


Its all good wrenchmonkey. You are one of the "good guys" in my books. :thumbup1:

Knowledgeable, offer helpful tips on tool repair what more can we ask for. 
:rockon:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> I can tell stories (good and bad) of recognition and questioning I've gotten from my participation on DWT and its made me a bit sketchy and careful on my posts.
> Then again I'm more of a vendor relation than a customer so manufacturers can put a hurt on me if I share an opinion they don't agree with.
> I have said too much.......


I don't know if I'd maybe be too concerned, at least longer term. The ways, and speed, the net allows info to be shared, those who might consider putting a hurt on you for telling truth could maybe be gone in awhile (or downsized).

As much as possible, I'd maybe want to back the up and coming winners, if only because they might be worthy. Who they might be....something I got in my email, of a blog post by someone who I think is a pretty savvy marketer. You could add such things as 'companies we want to deal with' in who we seek the following from:

*Open, generous and connected *

Isn't that what we seek from a co-worker, boss, friend or even a fellow conference attendee?

*Open* to new ideas, leaning forward, exploring the edges, impatient with the status quo... In a hurry to make something worth making.

*Generous* when given the opportunity (or restless to find the opportunity when not). Focused on giving people dignity, respect and the chance to speak up. Aware that the single most effective way to move forward is to help others move forward as well.

and *connected*. Part of the community, not apart from it. Hooked into the realities and dreams of the tribe. Able and interested in not only cheering people on, but shining a light on how they can accomplish their goals.

Paradoxically, the fancier the conference, the more fabled the people around the table, the less likely you are to find these attributes. These attributes, it turns out, have nothing to do with fame or resources. In fact, fear is the damper on all three. Fear of failure, intimacy and vulnerability. Fear closes us up, causes us to self-focus and to disconnect.

When we find our own foundation and are supported in our work by those around us, we can get back to first principles, to realizing our own dreams and making our own art by supporting others first and always.


> Go, Columbia! TrimTex! Advance! wrenchmonkey!  (and all the other worthy ones not mentioned).


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Well now you mention angleheads falling off :furious:
> 
> One of my fav heads, the tapeworm 4 has only the wire clip to keep it in place, Which is now worn out and is hopeless at holding it on the runner now, It seems to have lost its tension, What to do what to do???????????? Send me another wire tapeworm who isnt on DWT :whistling2:
> 
> Unlike the goldblatt 4 which has a proper clip that locks it on instead of a silly wire, No way its that sucker coming off, In fact ALL angleheads should have a holder like that, Its great. You pay so much for angleheads and what holds em on?? A simple wire?? Not really good enough is it.



I love my Northstars, ( I have two) the body is machined (Like Columbia) and they have a great locking mechanism. Shame they went out of business. 
http://youtu.be/xqWL6bLaG28


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

gazman said:


> I love my Northstars, ( I have two) the body is machined (Like Columbia) and they have a great locking mechanism. Shame they went out of business.
> http://youtu.be/xqWL6bLaG28


Never tried any of their other tools, but the 3.5" head is sweet.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

gazman said:


> I love my Northstars, ( I have two) the body is machined (Like Columbia) and they have a great locking mechanism. Shame they went out of business.
> http://youtu.be/xqWL6bLaG28


I was going to say the same thing, I have a 2.5 northstar and I love it, I have a 3 and 3.5 columbia and love them as well but they are a PITA to get off compared to the northstar.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone know what Brandon from WallTools is up to? I sent him an email over a week ago but haven't gotten a response. Is he not on here very much?


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Does anyone know what Brandon from WallTools is up to? I sent him an email over a week ago but haven't gotten a response. Is he not on here very much?


That sounds odd, I've emailed him (in the past) and he got right back to me. You can give him a call, every time I've called over there he's answered the phone. Just don't call 1-800-waltool like I did the first time, it's a sex line  (or call it it's up to you:jester

That would be 1-8*77*-waltool


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

cazna said:


> Well now you mention angleheads falling off :furious:
> 
> One of my fav heads, the tapeworm 4 has only the wire clip to keep it in place, Which is now worn out and is hopeless at holding it on the runner now, It seems to have lost its tension, What to do what to do???????????? Send me another wire tapeworm who isnt on DWT :whistling2:
> 
> Unlike the goldblatt 4 which has a proper clip that locks it on instead of a silly wire, No way its that sucker coming off, In fact ALL angleheads should have a holder like that, Its great. You pay so much for angleheads and what holds em on?? A simple wire?? Not really good enough is it.


mmm, I'm on it. Next tool (not too far away) will not allow this.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Does anyone know what Brandon from WallTools is up to? I sent him an email over a week ago but haven't gotten a response. Is he not on here very much?


This is why most companies watch from the shadows and don't post.... You're expected to be regular and available, even when you get busy


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> This is why most companies watch from the shadows and don't post.... You're expected to be regular and available, even when you get busy


I wouldn't say that I expect _anyone_ to be regular and available, it just seemed like he was on here frequently. 

I haven't communicated with him much, so I didn't know whether he was on here frequently or not. 

Either way, thanks for weighing in with your helpful comments.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

tomg said:


> mmm, I'm on it. Next tool (not too far away) will not allow this.


 
Heres another idea Tom, Some angleheads flop around on the pole which is a PITA, Make the catch so it wont fall off and you can adjust the tightness to suit the user :thumbup:

Not sure if its possible, A peice of paper on the ball helps and you can only bend that wire so much.

Or an adjustable ball on the pole to suit the anglehead????? Just throwin it out there???


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

The plan with our wire retainer is that it flexes out of the way when the ball is inserted, and still maintains some pressure on the ball to provide feel and stability. It should be a nice snap fit.
If it becomes bent it can be easily straightened and can also be adjusted for firmness by bending the last bend on the open ends - out for a tighter feel, in for a more loose feel.
In our latest tool (not out yet) you will still have that same feel, but you can lock the tool onto the ball so it won't accidentally fall off.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds interesting Tom. Your input here is much appreciated:thumbsup:.


----------

